# Parallels Desktop et Windows



## jlb11 (11 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir

Etant tout nouveau sur le forum, je tiens à m'excuser par avance si je me suis trompé de catégorie. J'ai acheté il y a 10 jours un iMac de fin 2015. Je peux dire que pour moi ça été une découverte car étant habitué depuis 40 ans avec Windows. J'ai installé sur cet iMac Parallels Desktop et installé Windows 10 car j'ai des programmes qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Windows. Aucun problème pour l'installation (Je n'étais pas du tout tranquille je l'avoue). J'en viens à ma question. J'ai fait une sauvegarde avec Trim machine et imaginons qu'il faille que je restaure est ce que la restauration  remettra mon iMac à l'identique c'est à dire avec Parallels Desktop et Windows sans aucune difficulté . Quelques fois dans les restaurations ça peut provoquer des conflits. Merci aux spécialistes pour votre aide


----------

